# Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?



## Rheincamper (21. August 2005)

Hallo Leute ,

ich überlege jetzt doch noch , mir spezielle Karpfenruten zuzulegen.
Bisher habe ich ja nur ein paar Spinnruten und eine Heavy-Feeder , da ich bis vor kurzem nur am Rhein geangelt habe.
Seit einem Monat bin ich jetzt in einem Angelverein und die Gewässer ( 2 Baggerseen mit 3 bzw. 5 ha ) haben einen guten Karpfenbestand ( etliche Fänge um 30 Pfund werden in den Fanglisten aufgeführt ).

Wegen des einfacheren Transportes und damit ich nicht noch ein neues Rutenfutteral kaufen muss , dachte ich dabei an 3-teilige Karpfenruten.
Das mit dem Korkgriff ist für mich eher eine Frage des Aussehens , ich find Kork halt optisch schöner.

Das Wurfgewicht der Ruten muss nicht so hoch sein , ich denke 2,5 lb sind genug , da an den Vereinsgewässern Weitwürfe absolut nicht nötig sind.

Preislage kann bis ca. 100 Euro / Stück betragen ( will mir 2 Stück zulegen , da man in unserem Verein nur mit 2 Ruten angeln darf ).

Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen ?

Gruß ,
Rheincamper #g


----------



## Rheincamper (22. August 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*

P.S.: 

Hatte da z.B. an diese gedacht :

CORMORAN POWER CARP 360-2,5 TITAN






Karpfenrute</FONT>





Länge 360cm</FONT>





Teile 3 </FONT>





Wurfgewicht 2,5lb / 40-80gr.</FONT>





Transportlänge 128cm</FONT>





Gewicht 320gr.</FONT>


Gibt es prinzipielle Nachteile bei 3-teiligen Ruten ?
Oder sind diese einfach noch nicht so weit verbreitet ?

Gruß,
Rheincamper#g


----------



## tom66 (22. August 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*

Leider kenne ich die Rute nicht. Du hast jedoch eine, wie ich finde, interessante Frage aufgeworfen: 

"Gibt es prinzipielle Nachteile bei 3-teiligen Ruten ?
Oder sind diese einfach noch nicht so weit verbreitet ?"

Ich kenne bei den hochpreisigen Karpfenruten keine, die dreiteilig ist. Sie sind alle zweiteilig. Das muss jedoch nicht unbedingt etwas heißen, vielleicht ist es auch nur eine Glaubensfrage.

Im Mai dieses Jahres habe ich einen Fliegenfischerkurs besucht. Der Kursleiter hat bei der Gerätekunde auch einiges über Ruten erzählt. Wieder meiner Erwartungen vertrat er die Auffassung, dass gute dreiteilige Ruten heutzutage den zweiteiligen um nichts mehr nachstehen. Der frühere Vorteil der zweiteiligen sei mit der Entwicklung beim Rutenbau heute verschwunden. Da der Mann einiges mehr über Ruten erzählen konnte, als ich bislang wusste und zudem noch einige Modelle in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen und Preisklassen zum testen mitgebracht hatte, erschien mir seine Aussage glaubhaft. 

Möglicherweise lässt sich diese Aussage augrund der größeren wirkenden Kräfte nicht ohne weiteres auf Karpfenruten übertragen. Mich würde einfach mal interessieren, wie ihr das seht. Lassen sich heute schon gute dreiteilige Karpfenruten bauen oder gibt es vielleicht gar schon welche?


----------



## Mr.Teeq (25. August 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*

also hier mal kurz was mir so an vor und nachteilen einer dreiteiligen spontan einfällt:

vorteiel:  kleineres packmaß, meiner meinung nach bessere testkurve als eine zweiteiler mit den gleichen daten da die steckung nicht genau in der mitte ist

nachteile: am ersten teil (handteil) fehlt wie hier meist ein ring somit ist es immer eine ziemliche fummeleirr mit der schnur, etwas schwerer sind sie meist 

aber sonst fällt mir da nix  ein?! #c  #c  #c


----------



## Feeder-Mick (26. August 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*

Hi,
zum Vor - oder Nachteil der mehrfachteilung kann ich nur sagen 
"Es gibt keine".
Ich hab selber eine dreiteilige Karpfenrute von Shimano mit 1 3/4 lb Wurfgewicht die leider nicht mehr hergestellt wird. Das Teil hat eine affengeile durchgehende Aktion und hält auch mit den besten Zweiteiligen mit.
Nebenbei hab ich noch ne 6 teilige Fliegenrute zum Reisen , und auch da
ist kein Nachteil zu einer herkömmlichen feststellbar.
Mein Fazit ist wenn die Blanks gut sind, und vernünftig abgebaut sind dann kann man auch ruhig auf mehr als Zweigeteilte zurückgreifen.


----------



## heinzrch (26. August 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*

Hab von Askari die Legend Carp im Retrolook. Für 39,90 € schöne Ruten mir echt hübschen Design. Optik wie in der guten alten Zeit.....


----------



## tiger (26. August 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*

servus rheincamper
ich fische schon seit längerem mit einer 3teiligen 
shakespeare equaliser international carp!!
das ist meine absolute lieblingsrute für leichtere arbeiten!!
sie ist 11feet (3,30m) lang unt hat eine testcurve von 2lb
die verarbeitung und die aktion sind einmalig!!
ich konnte damit auch schon mehrer 15pfünder aus den seerosen drillen!!
leider hat diese rute einen geteilten duplongriff!!
die rute hatt etwa 100€ gekostet ist es aber wirklich wert!!

mit freundlichen grüssen:
  tiger    #h   #6   :m


----------



## Aladin (27. August 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*






Hallo zusammen |wavey: , 

ich fische die 3-teilige DAIWA PRO CARP, 330 cm, 20-80 g Wurfgewicht, der IM10 Graphit Blank ist im Handteil mit Woven Graphit verstärkt. Ideal zum Karpfenfischen in Flüssen, mit deieser Rute diktiert der Angler die Richtung.

Am besten gefällt mir die edle Verarbeitung, die Transportlänge sowie die Möglichkeit "Druck" auszuüben. Die Spitze ist relativ hart, eignet sich auch bestens zum "Hecht-Zocken". 

Ich finde diese Rute ist ein tolle Allroundrute mit der man sich sehen lassen kann!

Preis liegt zw. 93 € (Askari) und 149 € (Listenpreis).


----------



## Sveni90 (28. August 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*

 Das ist die Shakespeare Specialist
 Carp 3 teilig

Die ist 3.60m lang und hat ein Wurfgewicht von 2.50lbs und wiegt 300g
Sie gibt es mit kork und mit weitwurfgriff.
Ich selber habe die 3.90m mit 3lbs und bin sehr zufrieden
Das ganze würde dich rund 80€ kosten


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. August 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*

Würde dir auf jeden Fall zu den 2 tl.raten 
zb.Alte Aiken Daiwa & Mitchell
& in kurzer Ausführung 
(3.30 m)wenn auch die Transportmaße andere sind ...

PS: 
was andere Boardies hier schreiben sehe ich anders was vor&nachteile angeht "


----------



## Sveni90 (29. August 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*

3.30 ist meiner Meinung nach ein bischen kurz.Kommt aber drauf an wo man angelt und wie weit man will aber 3.60m wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. August 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*



> Gibt es prinzipielle Nachteile bei 3-teiligen Ruten ?
> Oder sind diese einfach noch nicht so weit verbreitet ?



Noch nicht weit verbreitet? - Ganz im gegenteil, die verbreitung dreiteiliger geht eher zurück. Früher gabs auch von Nobelfirmen 3-Teilige. die meist schnell eingestellt worden sind.
Denn der EINZIGE VORTEIL einer dreiteiligen ist die kürze beim Transport. 

Dagegen stehen aber reichlich Nachteile:
1. ist natürlich immer noch jede Teilung eine Aktionsunterbrechung, wenn auch nicht mehr so wie früher.
2. bedeuten mehr teile beim Transport auch ein höheres Mackenrisiko durch aneinanderschlagen.
3. eine 2-Teilige hat nur eine Stelle, wo man schonmal keinen Ring Platzieren kann, eine 3 Teilige 2 Stellen. Man ist also in der Ringplatzierung eingeschränkter. Einfach mal im Laden mehrere 3,6m Ruten nebeneinander legen und die Ringplatzierungen vergleichen.
4. Einfacheres Zusammenlegen und im Futteral Verstauen einer montierten 2-Teiligen für den Transport. Auch wird die schnur dabei nur einmal 360 Grad geknickt. Auch unmontiert ist das Dreiteiligenfutteral schlechter zu Tragen, da halt 3 Teile dicker und schlechter zu umgreifen sind.
5. Eine theoretische gleiche 3 Teilige (sprich beide aus demselben einteiligen Blank gesägt und verzapft) wäre immer schwerer und Kopflastiger als die 2 Teilige.
6. Dadurch werfen 3-Teilige auch nicht so weit wie 2 Teilige (Aktionsunterbrechung, suboptimale Beringung, schwerer, dicker)

Die erhältlichen 3-Teiligen sind also zumeist auf den, wie es ein Kollege scherzhaft Formulierte: "getunten Bämmler"  zugeschnitten. (Also Leute, die Trotz Schönwetter ähnlich viel Survival-Tackle mitschleppen wie "echte" Karpfenangler, aber nicht die ganze Woche damit am Wasser bleiben, sondern Abends wieder nach Hause fahren...) Welcher eine 2,5-2,75lbs Steckrute also nur kauft um eine Steckrute zu haben wo explizit "Karpfen" drauf steht (ähnlich der Gefakten Rolex), aber das Potential niemals ausnutzt, da er eh nur mit Mais am Laufblei ufernah fischt. 
(Wofür die Oldschool-Karpfenangler eine 1,25-1,75lbs 20-50g Wg (Avon/Specimen-)Rute benutzen. und die auch wieder in 2 Tlg. weil halt Traditioneller)
Entsprechend Billig sind viele 3 Teilige leider auch gebaut, leistung brauchen die ja nicht zeigen. Darauf deutet auch der entweder verwendete durchgehende Korkgriff hin, der zwar wunderschön aussieht, für weitwürfe aber zu kurz ist, und, im gegensatz zu spinnruten, auch sonst wenig Sinn macht. Oder als andere Alternative, der Geteilte Duplongriff, der auch eher Optische gründe hat, und zumeist auf auf Jungangler zugeschnittenen Ruten ist. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Hechthunter21 (30. August 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*



			
				Rheincamper
 
Das Wurfgewicht der Ruten muss nicht so hoch sein  schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen hatte ich ja zur kurzen Ausführung geraten
> & die Nachteile der 3 tlg. hat Holger nun,
> denke ich mehr als Ausführlich dargelegt...#6


----------



## Angel-Ralle (30. August 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*

Hi miteinander,
wieso eigentlich nicht eine YAD Gotland? Is ne Spitzenrute, hat eine optimale Aktion und WG 40 - 80 g - nur weil es kultig ist , muss man keine Carp-Hunter-Specialist- Rod aus good old england nutzen.

Petri & all times tight lines #h


----------



## Rheincamper (30. August 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*

Hallo ,

danke für die vielen Antworten zu diesem Thema. :m 

Die Meinungen scheinen hier ja doch ziemlich gespalten zu sein. Ich denke das die "Hardcore-Carper" wohl schon aus Imagegründen prinzipiel zu 2-teiligen Ruten greifen werden.
Das hat sicher auch viel mit Tradition zu tun.

Andere scheinen aber mit den 3-teiligen Ruten sehr zufrieden zu sein.
Ich als Karp-Anfänger sehe da erstmal die praktische Seite. Da ich vorhabe die Ruten in einem ( noch anzuschaffenden ) Quiver , Nash Space Shuttle 5 , zu transportieren , in das auch noch mein Zelt ( Nash Outlaw Hurricane ) und Zubehör passen soll , sehe ich die Vorteile der kurzen Rutenteilung im einfachen Transport. Da steht dann nicht noch ein halber Meter Rute ungeschützt oben raus #q .

Die Daiwa Pro Carp in 3,60 mit WG 80 g sieht für mich doch qualitativ sehr hochwertig aus und sollte doch auch für weite Würfe taugen. Ich denke die Wurfweite hängt doch noch viel mehr von der Rolle ab.

Hat jemand vieleicht den oben erwähnten Nash Space Shuttle 5 Quiver in Verwendung mit 3-teiligen Ruten.

Gruß ,
Rheincamper#g


----------



## stele (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*

nAhmd

hole diesen alten Thread mal wieder hoch, weil
a) die Frage der Transportlänge immer noch aktuell
b) schon mal wieder 3 Jahre ins Land gegangen

habe hier

Shimano Forcemaster Specimen (FM12275PDL3) 3,60 2,75lbs
oder
Balzer Diabolo 4 Travel Carp 3,60 m/ 3lbs

in die nähere Auswahl genommen, wobei die Shimano mir mehr zusagt (optisch), habe aber beide noch nicht in den Händen gehabt.

Die Nachteile, die Gerätefetischist aufgezeigt hat, werden sich ja möglicher- bzw. hoffenswerterweise verringert haben, oder was meint Ihr?

stele


----------



## Lenzibald (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*

Servus.
Die Nachteile die Gerätefetischist aufgezeigt hat sind zum Teil kompletter Nonsens. Nur weils modern ist mit zweiteiligen Ruten mit zweigeteiltem Griff auf Karpfen zu Angeln muß nicht jeder diesen "Schwachsinn" mitmachen. Ich meine es gibt keine " Karpfen Forellen Zander und sonstige Ruten" es gibt Angelruten und fertig. Ich fische zum Beispiel mit einer Karpfenrute "steht auf der Rute" auf Hecht mit Köderfisch. Mit sogenannten Grundruten fische ich auf Karpfen und mit ner " Forellenrute" gehts auf alle Arten von Fischen. Alle meine Ruten sind Dreiteilig und ich werfe mit Sicherheit die selben Weiten wie einige Kollegen mit ihren zweiteiligen Ruten.


----------



## KarstenK (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*



Rheincamper schrieb:


> P.S.:
> 
> Hatte da z.B. an diese gedacht :
> 
> ...


 
Hi, 
angel mit den gleichen seit zwei Jahren. Habe bisher nicht negatives beobachten könne. Vorteil war für mich das kurze Transportmaß. Mein größter Karpfen war mit der Angel bisher ein 85cm Karpfen mit einenm Gewicht von ca. 6 kg und hatte keine probleme. Auch auswerfen geht über die mittlere Distanz ca. 50-80 m ganz gut. Bin zufrieden.


----------



## MrFloppy (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> Die Nachteile die Gerätefetischist aufgezeigt hat sind zum Teil kompletter Nonsens. Nur weils modern ist mit zweiteiligen Ruten mit zweigeteiltem Griff auf Karpfen zu Angeln muß nicht jeder diesen "Schwachsinn" mitmachen. Ich meine es gibt keine " Karpfen Forellen Zander und sonstige Ruten" es gibt Angelruten und fertig. Ich fische zum Beispiel mit einer Karpfenrute "steht auf der Rute" auf Hecht mit Köderfisch. Mit sogenannten Grundruten fische ich auf Karpfen und mit ner " Forellenrute" gehts auf alle Arten von Fischen. Alle meine Ruten sind Dreiteilig und ich werfe mit Sicherheit die selben Weiten wie einige Kollegen mit ihren zweiteiligen Ruten.



genau so isses! :m den fischenn isses völlig egal, mit welcher rute du fischt oder welcher haken oder welche montage du verwendest!


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*

Nabend,


> genau so isses! :m den fischenn isses völlig egal, mit welcher rute du fischt oder welcher Haken oder welche montage du verwendest!


 
Sorry, Verallgemeinerungen helfen nicht wirklich. Es gibt Gründe für spezielle Ruten für den entsprechenden Fisch. Ich werd zB. nicht mit der Karpfenrute Hochseeangelei betreiben oder mit ner Spinnrute Karpfen nachstellen.


----------



## froxter (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ich werd zB. nicht mit der Karpfenrute Hochseeangelei betreiben oder mit ner Spinnrute Karpfen nachstellen.




Warum nicht? Meine billige Hechtspinne geht prima auf Karpfen.... und meine (dreiteilige) Feederrute hatte bislang auch keine Probs, wenn mal ein Karpfen angebissen hat.


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*

Hi,

 Wenn zB, ne Seerosenkante so 60m weg ist wird es schwierig diese mit ner Spinnrute und 100gr + PVA-Beutel anzuwerfen. Und versuch mal nen kampfstarken Fisch mit ner Spinne auf 100m davon abzuhalten ins nächste Hindernis zu flüchten. Oder versuch mal mit ner Spinne den Fisch aus nem Seerosenfeld oder ner Krautbank herauszudrigieren. Auf kurzer Distanz vielleicht noch aber wenn weiter weg ist............ oder , oder.....

Es ist sicher kein absolutes Muß das passende Gerät zu nutzen, aber es erleichtert die Sache ungemein und kann in Grenzsituartionen der Schlüssel zum Erfolg sein.


----------



## Carras (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*



froxter schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Meine billige Hechtspinne geht prima auf Karpfen.... und meine (dreiteilige) Feederrute hatte bislang auch keine Probs, wenn mal ein Karpfen angebissen hat.


 
Hey,

theoretisch kann ich auch mit Panzerantennen zum Angeln gehen.

Letzten Endes ist es aber eher so, wie es Gunnar erklärt 
Hat. 
Ob zweiteilig der dreiteilig,…..es gibt hier mit absoluter Sicherheit Unterschiede.
Jede Verbindungsstelle einer Rute bedeutet, dass hier der Blank anders ist als der Rest.
Bei Überschubverbindungen, hat man hier auf ca. 10 cm den Blank quasi doppelt. Bei Zapfenverbindungen wird an der Teilungsstelle ein Glas oder Kohlefaserzapfen eingeschoben (Voll- oder Hohlmaterial). An diesen Stellen von gut 15 cm, ist der eigentliche Blank wesentlich verstärkt / versteift. 
Unter Extremsituationen heißt das, dass genau am Übergang mit die Größte Gefahr ist, dass ein Blank brechen kann. Warum? 
Nehmen wir mal bei einer 3-teiligen Rute die Erste Teilung von der Spitze aus gesehen. Ein Blank wird da brechen, wo er am schwächsten ist. Die Kraft verläuft nun von der Spitze aus langsam steigernd in Richtung Griffende. So nun kommt die energetische Ladung beim Werfen oder Drillen ganz abrupt auf den Übergang Zapfen oder Überschub. Und hier ist der Blank ja nun Schlagartig, viel stärker / steifer/ härter….wie auch immer man es bezeichnen mag.
Wo wird nun der Blank bei evtl. Überlast brechen,….genau am Übergang vom eigentlich Blank auf die Steckverbindung, weil die Kraftverteilung nicht gleichmäßig erfolgen kann.

Und je mehr einzelne Teile es bei einer Rute (Blank ) gibt ums so mehr Aktionsunterbrechungen und Sollbruchstellen habe ich bei einer Rute. Die ideale Rute ist eigentlich aus einem ganzen Blank gefertigt. Bei Ruten über 2 m wird das aber langsam unrealistisch bezüglich Transport. Daher versucht man normal so wenig wie möglich Teilungen zu machen. Das hat mit Mode….. nix zu tun.

Klar kann man auch mit Teleruten oder 3-teiligen Ruten auf Karpfen angeln,…und klar auch ein 6kg Fisch wird die Ruten nicht an ihre Grenzen bringen. 
Angelt man zudem noch an Vereinsteichen mit nicht mehr als 4 oder 5 ha haben und wo keine Karpfen größer 20 pfd drin sind…….braucht man auch kein High End Gerät mit dem man auch mal 100 m oder mehr werfen könnte. Diese Faktoren muss man bei seiner Rutenauswahl immer mit einbinden.
Geht man nun aber mal an einen See der 30, 40, 80 oder gar 200 oder evtl. 1000 ha hat,….und will vom Ufer aus auf Karpfen angeln……(weil ein Boot ggf. verboten ist),…da wird es dann mit Hechtspinnruten oder Telegrundruten ein Gradlauf. Hier muss man evtl. wirklich mal über die 90 oder 100 raus. Angelt ggf. noch beim Seerosenfeld oder mit Krautbewuchs oder alten Baumstümpfen unter Wasser. Und wenn es da dann auch mal Fische mit 15 oder 20 kg gibt, dann muss die Rute schon was abhaben können. Das gesamten Angelsystem sollte dann möglichst wenig Schwachstellen (Risikofaktoren) aufweisen. Und das fängt dann eben bei den Ruten an, die den Anforderungen entsprechend nicht konzipiert wurden. Man geht ja auch nicht nur mit der Badehose zum Skifahren auf 4000 Meter Höhe oder?

Übrigens gibt es ja um Köfiangeln auf Hecht oder Zander auch Grundsruten, die sehr stark den Karpfenruten ähneln. Teil mit der selben Länge und der selben TC. Man kann also auch Karpfenruten in 12 ft. 3 lbs., durchaus zum Hecht und Zanderangeln hernehmen.


Man muss sich bei seinen Entscheidungen eben immer im klaren sein: Was will ich beangeln? Wo will ich angeln?

So Long

Carras

P.S. ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht,…man kann sich theoretisch gesehen gleich was ordentliches kaufen, das auch man ausreicht, extremeren Situationen stand zu halten.
Weil letzten Endes, fängt man klein an,…ist dann evlt. nach 2 Jahren doch nicht so 100 % überzeugt und kauft wieder von vorne los. Kostet unterm Strich mehr als einmal was gescheites.


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*

@Carras
Deiner Meinung nach kann man mit Dreiteiligen Ruten Karpfen über 10kilo nicht mehr Drillen da ja Wahrscheinlich die Rute bricht. Ich frage mich wozu ich ne Bremse an der Rolle habe und es kommt auch darauf an wie man die Rute hält beim Drill. Wenn ich nen Hänger lösen will indem ich die Rute anhebe und wie ein Irrer ziehe wird eventtuell auch ne Zweiteilige brechen. Wenn ich nen 10 oder 20kilo Karfpen mit Geflochtener auf gedeih und verderb heranpumpe gibts meißtens hässliche ausgeschlitzte Mäuler hab schon genug solcher Karfpen gefangen denen das halbe Maul gefehlt hat. Ich sags wie es ist wenn ich Angle und weiß wo Baumstümpfe im Wasser liegen dann Fische ich dort nicht egal wie groß die Fische sind die dort stehen. Wo ich angle sind Seile und Ketten gespannt für die Wasserschifahrer bei den Seilen und Ketten stehen die größten Karpfen, nur ich hab mal einigen zugeschaut das sist ne hau ruck partie. Biss Anschlag Bremse knallhart zu sonst geht der Fisch sofort ins Seil oder die Kette. Von 10 Bissen erwischt vieleicht einen alle anderen reißt das Maul aus oder sie hängen in der Verspannung fest. Danke das ist nichts für mich. Übrigens hab ich meinen größten Karpfen mit 26kilo mit ner Dreiteiligen Karpfenrute mit Korkgriff ca 70meter vom Ufer gefangen und die ist nichtmal gebrochen.


----------



## Carras (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3-teilige Karpfenruten mit Korkgriff ?*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> @Carras
> Deiner Meinung nach kann man mit Dreiteiligen Ruten Karpfen über 10kilo nicht mehr Drillen da ja Wahrscheinlich die Rute bricht. habe ich nirgens geschrieben oder? Ich frage mich wozu ich ne Bremse an der Rolle habe und es kommt auch darauf an wie man die Rute hält beim Drill. Wenn ich nen Hänger lösen will indem ich die Rute anhebe und wie ein Irrer ziehe wird eventtuell auch ne Zweiteilige brechen. Wenn ich nen 10 oder 20kilo Karfpen mit Geflochtener man kann auch Karpfenmäuler mit Monoschnur ausreisen auf gedeih und verderb heranpumpe gibts meißtens hässliche ausgeschlitzte Mäuler hab schon genug solcher Karfpen gefangen denen das halbe Maul gefehlt hat. Ich sags wie es ist wenn ich Angle und weiß wo Baumstümpfe im Wasser liegen dann Fische ich dort nicht egal wie groß die Fische sind die dort stehen. Wenn Du aber einen See hast der überall Holz hat ? Wo ich angle sind Seile und Ketten gespannt für die Wasserschifahrer bei den Seilen und Ketten stehen die größten Karpfen, nur ich hab mal einigen zugeschaut das sist ne hau ruck partie. Biss Anschlag Bremse knallhart zu sonst geht der Fisch sofort ins Seil oder die Kette. Von 10 Bissen erwischt vieleicht einen alle anderen reißt das Maul aus oder sie hängen in der Verspannung fest. Danke das ist nichts für mich. Übrigens hab ich meinen größten Karpfen mit 26kilo mit ner Dreiteiligen Karpfenrute mit Korkgriff ca 70meter vom Ufer gefangen und die ist nichtmal gebrochen. Hab ja nicht gesagt, dass sie brechen muss, lediglich hat eine drei oder mehrteilige Rute mehr Sollbruchstellen


 
Ich hab inzwischen doch schon einige Rutenbrüche gesehen. die allermeisten,....Teleruten bei denen das erste Teil der Spitze direkt am ersten Ring gebrochen ist.  Warum ??? aus dem mechanischen Effekt den ich oben erläutert habe.

Ich behaupte ja nirgens, dass man mit Teleruten und 3 teiligen nicht auch große Fische fangen kann, gehen tut viel.
Das hängt immer mit vom Angler, den Gewässerumständen und dem Fisch ab. Es gibt auch Karpfen mit 25 kg, die hängen wie ein Nasser Sack an den Schnur und wehren sich fast überhaupt nicht,...weil sie durch ihr Gewicht alleine schon recht träge sind. Da macht manche Karpfen mit 10 kg mehr dampf als ein 25kg Fisch.

Letzten Endes kann jeder Angeln wie er möchte,....ich bevorzuge auf jeden Fall 2-teilige Ruten,...aber nicht weil es Mode ist.

Gruß

Carras


----------

